

A First Encounter with Machine Learning (2011) [pdf] - sonabinu
http://www.ics.uci.edu/~welling/teaching/ICS273Afall11/IntroMLBook.pdf

======
hashemian
All the figures in this book is missing (or at least up to the end of first
chapter that I've read). Anyone knows where I can find the figures?

------
rck
Plenty of good topics in here, but it's interesting to see how things have
changed since 2011. From the preface:

"Although there is currently no system which can recognize even in the order
of 1000 object categories (the best system can get about 60% correct on 100
categories), the fact that we pull it off seemingly effortlessly serves as a
“proof of concept” that it can be done."

